

Signs your team might be too large - iand
http://blog.jayfields.com/2012/06/signs-that-your-project-team-might-be.html

======
vampirechicken
Perfectly valid, but incompatible ideas are how you reach your global maxima.
You implement both of them and the one that has the implementation that makes
the code better is the one that wins.

Ideas are ethereal. Code is real.

